# Does the CADPAT fade in wash?



## PteGDD (15 Mar 2006)

Here's a very silly question, does our CADPATs fade alot in the wash?  I'm doing my BMQ now and I think it's time to wash them but dot hey need to be dry cleaned or what's the deal with them?  I want to keep myself looking good on the parade square.


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Mar 2006)

The newer "airforce" style don't fade as bad as when the uniform first came out.  But they will fade with repeated washings, it happens to everyone so its not like you are going to get jacked up for it.


----------



## Sigop2004 (15 Mar 2006)

> I think it's time to wash them



Exactly how long have you been wearing them without washing them? They can be washed but as any clothing they will fade with repeated washes!


----------



## Lerch (15 Mar 2006)

If you are washing them personally, add a small amount of vinegar to the mix. It'll help keep the color from fading as fast.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2006)

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> Exactly how long have you been wearing them without washing them? They can be washed but as any clothing they will fade with repeated washes!



I was thinking the same. The post seems to imply that you've been wearing the same combats, for the entire duration of your BMQ, and not once washed them?!


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2006)

PteGDD said:
			
		

> Here's a very silly question, does our CADPATs fade alot in the wash?



The first version, the ones with the buttons visible, faded fairly quickly.  The second version, with the buttons covered, do not fade very quickly.



			
				PteGDD said:
			
		

> I'm doing my BMQ now and I think it's time to wash them but dot hey need to be dry cleaned or what's the deal with them?



NO!  You do not Dry Clean them.  READ THE LABEL.  Follow the washing instructions on the Label.



			
				PteGDD said:
			
		

> I want to keep myself looking good on the parade square.



If you want to keep yourself 'looking good on parade' you will not wear dirty CADPAT.


----------



## PteGDD (15 Mar 2006)

lol No I started my BMQ recently as you can tell by my stupid questions.  You all went through the same thing, I have so many so you might see me around the forums a bit.  Anyhow, I was issued like 4 pairs of CADPATs so like I haven't even wore them all twice yet.  My BMQ does PT in civies, which I think is normal, but I have to include so you all don't think I'm the dirty kid.

PteG


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (15 Mar 2006)

From back when I did my BMQ and then IAP last summer, I folded 2 pairs of combats for display, kept one set in my ruck, and wore one pair that I washed every day.  Even with daily washings they won't fade all that much throughout your course.  More importantly, you don't want to be the 'stinky' guy in your platoon.  Not a good way to make buddies.  We had "that guy" in my platoon and his nickname actually ended up being "Stinky...bloggins".   

Your combats will fade in the wash, and trust me, once you're in your regiment (or whereever you end up), you won't want to be the guy with the bright shiny combats.  

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Mortar guy (15 Mar 2006)

Does CADPAT fade in the wash?

Does the Pope crap in the woods?

nuff said

(I'm so helpful aren't I?)


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

Have found that a lot of the damage is done in the clothes dryer.
I usually hang dry my Cadpat and they're doing quite well..... that's after starting em off with the vinegar solution in the wash to "fix" the dye.


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Mar 2006)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> Your combats will fade in the wash, and trust me, once you're in your regiment (or whereever you end up), you won't want to be the guy with the bright shiny combats.



Hey it is kind of fun being the guy with the shiny cadpat, but you got to have the faded slip-ons and name tapes to go with them.


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2006)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Does the Pope crap in the woods?



No.. actually    So I guess cadpat doesn't fade!  ;D


----------



## TCBF (15 Mar 2006)

"Does the Pope crap in the woods?"

- He probably does, or at least did, when he went hunting.


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

Trinity.... as an AA Gunner at the end of WW2, there is a possibility that he might have had to take care of business (in the woods that is)


----------



## Koenigsegg (15 Mar 2006)

Or maybe on his way to the church when he deserted?


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2006)

that would be

DID the Pope poop in the woods?

The question was  DOES the Pope....

Sides, he wasn't the Pope then.. 
If you said Has the current pope ever.... then
you'd be closer to the truth.


----------



## scaddie (15 Mar 2006)

On another note, how many uniforms are we entitled to? I used to think it was three, but seeing that some of you have more..


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

depends on if Reg or Res... Ive got 4
depends if you are issued TW or TW & AR


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2006)

Scaddie said:
			
		

> On another note, how many uniforms are we entitled to? I used to think it was three, but seeing that some of you have more..



Depends upon who/what/where you are.
*TW Cadpat:*
Reg & PRes Force (Army & Air Force): 3 pairs while in Canada. Naval DEU entitled to 3 pair when posted/employed in a posn which directly supports Air or Land Operations, with some exceptions of course for specificly tasked personnel at Naval posns.

Pers deploying/deployed on Ops (depending on which Op):
3 or 4 pair depending on Op. If your Op is entitled to be issued a 4th set, you are supposed to return your 4th set to clothing stores a maximum of 30 days after you return to Canada as you are no longer entitled to hold the 4th set.

Army CIC Officers: 2 sets

Air and Naval DEU CIC Officers: 2 sets on Temp issue only while employed at Cadet Summer Training facilities. 

*AR Cadpat:*
3 or 4 sets dependant upon which Op you are deploying/deployed on. If not returned in-theatre; the onus is also on the member to return these AR cadpats to clothing stores within 30 days of his/her re-deployment to Canada.

You will notice that the only people who are entitled to more than 3 sets are those who are deployed or who are tasked to deploy in the near future.  As per working group I attended on Op Clothing 2 weeks ago, it was suggested  by us that entitlement qtys for TW cadpat be raised, but that has still not been approved as policy. 

So I am wondering exactly why a BMQ candidate has been issued 4 sets, at least one set of which he isn't entitled to. Come to think of it, I'm also wondering how a BMQ candidate in week one is able to be on the internet when it took me to week 3 in Cornwallis before I was even entitled to buy a coke out of the vending machine.  
    Times have certainly changed. Based on that, I'm going to wager (because I can't tell by your profile) that you are undergoing a Res Force BMQ on weekends perhaps (and thus at home during the week with access to a computer), and that your BMQ is occuring at a 'remote location' therefore garnering your BMQ an exception to the qty 3 entitlement for cadpat. Am I close?


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Depends upon who/what/where you are.
> *TW Cadpat:*
> Reg & PRes Force (Army & Air Force): 3 pairs while in Canada. Naval DEU entitled to 3 pair when posted/employed in a posn which directly supports Air or Land Operations, with some exceptions of course for specificly tasked personnel at Naval posns.
> 
> ...



Funny.... they haven't called me for my 4th set? (Shhhhh!)


----------



## brin11 (15 Mar 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> . Come to think of it, I'm also wondering how a BMQ candidate in week one is able to be on the internet when it took me to week 3 in Cornwallis before I was even entitled to buy a coke out of the vending machine.



Vern, you just brought back some..ahem, wonderful memories.  Yes, it was quite the privilege to run downstairs to the pop machine where they had mixed pop come out with the little drop down cup.  We thought we were the cat's ass that day.   Ah, memories...


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Funny.... they haven't called me for my 4th set? (Shhhhh!)


I noticed that in your earlier post Geo  . This should have been passed on to you as part of your chalk's AAG upon return from Theatre. Imagine Clothing have to phone 1500 individuals on a returning returning roto to tell them all the same thing. That's a workload I'd argue not a clothing stores in the country could wilfully take on.

For some tours it's easier than others. 4 sets of PPT treated in to us within 30 days...they get 3 sets back.


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Reserve weekend BMQ maybe?



Ah haa!! That's exactly what came to my mind...that was my conclusion in the next paragraph of the post you quoted. I'm just waiting for him/her to confirm whether that's the case...and I hope it is...with the internet access and all.    I'm thinking perhaps I should have waited a decade or so to do my basic!! That way, perhaps I wouldn't have had to suffer without my cola for 3 weeks. ;D


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

.... they asked for (and got) a bunch of other stuff (1 of 3) barrack box and the like.
but I guess they forgot about the 4th set. Am certain that they will correct the next time I have something to exchange.


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2006)

brin11 said:
			
		

> We thought we were the cat's *** that day.   Ah, memories...


Yes what privledges Wednesday night of week 3 brought eh? Too funny. Wasn't that also the week we became "Life Skills"  : qualified?


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> .... they asked for (and got) a bunch of other stuff (1 of 3) barrack box and the like.
> but I guess they forgot about the 4th set. Am certain that they will correct the next time I have something to exchange.


I'm ratting you out tomorrow!!  ;D


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

(uhhh... which time zone?)


----------



## PteGDD (16 Mar 2006)

False alarm!  For some reason I always thought I had four sets because another one of my buddies does have four (counted for sure) and when I was issued my kit he said I had everything negative a few minor stuff.  I busted out my gear and my kit list and I only have three but I always thought I had four.  lol Just posting here saved my behind a headache from next kit inspection lol.

Yes I am on weekend BMQ.  I wish I was in fulltime Course in the summer though doing it everyday rather then on weekends.

PteG


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2006)

Mystery solved then just as we suspected!!  

New mystery... why does your buddy have 4??


----------



## brin11 (16 Mar 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Yes what privledges Wednesday night of week 3 brought eh? Too funny. Wasn't that also the week we became "Life Skills"  : qualified?



Vern, I don't remember.  Was that the course where the civvies came in and wanted us to talk about ourselves?  I remember staring at each other and nobody saying a thing so she had to blat at us the whole time.


----------



## Trinity (16 Mar 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> New mystery... why does your buddy have 4??



Probably because someone from the summer is missing a set!


----------



## PteGDD (16 Mar 2006)

Yeah really eh.  But yeah we spread the gear across parade square...4 pants, 4 tops...


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2006)

PteGDD said:
			
		

> Yeah really eh.  But yeah we spread the gear across parade square...4 pants, 4 tops...


What is your location?? What are his last 3??  >


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2006)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Vern, I don't remember.  Was that the course where the civvies came in and wanted us to talk about ourselves?  I remember staring at each other and nobody saying a thing so she had to blat at us the whole time.


That was it Brin. The beginning of the downfall.....


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2006)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Vern, I don't remember.  Was that the course where the civvies came in and wanted us to talk about ourselves?  I remember staring at each other and nobody saying a thing so she had to blat at us the whole time.


That was it Brin. The beginning of the downfall. I'd bet we were amongst the last of those who sat there with stunned looks on our faces going what is this crap. I believe they began learning how to hug at these sessions shortly after our courses departure!!  ;D


----------



## Trinity (18 Mar 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> That was it Brin. The beginning of the downfall. I'd bet we were amongst the last of those who sat there with stunned looks on our faces going what is this crap. I believe they began learning how to hug at these sessions shortly after our courses departure!!  ;D



Squad one - you will thrust your arms smartly to the outside of your body at a 90 degree angle,
fingers pointed outwards, palms facing forward.

Squad two - you will take the appropriate amount of steps towards one another, taking a 6 inch
check pace on your last step.  Do NOT come to a regular halt with your leg at a 90 degree angle
as you WILL accidental knee your fellow soldier in the groin.

Squad three - using the timings 1 2 3 1, you will smartly embrace your fellow soldier, hugging
on the 1, holding on the two threes, and then releasing.

Squad four - return your arms to the position of attention.


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2006)

Now that this thread has been successfully hijacked and thoroughly washed out,
I just wish to nominate Trinity as the Hug Fest SME before it's shut down... ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (15 Apr 2006)

If you use tablesalt in cold water and do not dry in the dryer, that may work as well.


----------



## TCBF (16 Apr 2006)

It is to laugh....

You lot talking about fading CADPATs in the drier?  Mine got faded by the SUN, while I was wearing them...

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Lerch (16 Apr 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Mine got faded by the SUN, while I was wearing them...


Which is usually what happens. If you ever see a badly faded set of CADPAT, look under the pocket flaps and at the inside pocket, etc.. Chances are they won't be as light as the rest of the fabric.


----------



## Pte Joker (21 Apr 2006)

hi how much vinegar do you put when you wash CADPAT to set the colors ???


----------



## Lerch (21 Apr 2006)

I used 1/2 a cup and it was a medium load. So just adjust to your needs.


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

1/2 cup same as salt...


----------



## sgtdixon (31 May 2006)

They will fade with use.
Im Currently New and Shiny, and Questing for the Fade, because with the fade, you dont look like the new shit on the stick


----------



## Steel Badger (31 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Squad one - you will thrust your arms smartly to the outside of your body at a 90 degree angle,
> fingers pointed outwards, palms facing forward.
> 
> Squad two - you will take the appropriate amount of steps towards one another, taking a 6 inch
> ...


----------

